# Mast Enanthate



## cmryan (Nov 2, 2019)

Is there any particular reason why mast enanthate seems to be faked so often? Mast (to my knowledge) isn’t that expensive.


----------



## K1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I've seen a lot of good Mast Enan results in the testing forum...Now dosing, that's another topic entirely.


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 13, 2019)

cmryan said:


> Is there any particular reason why mast enanthate seems to be faked so often? Mast (to my knowledge) isn’t that expensive.



Couple things...

Some businesses will do ANYTHING to save a buck- if test at 2 bucks a gram is faked, NOTHING is sacred.

Could maybe be that it wasn't "faked", but source got a bad batch or mix up in raw from supplier, didn't bother to do so much as a melting point test, brewed, bottled, took money... And orders flew out.

Mislabeled product happens, too.


----------



## jdup2019 (Nov 16, 2019)

I have bunch of Flash Labs Masteron Enanthate who is sponsor here i can send in for testing the next round. I know he was tested before but this is fresh batch with new blue caps and just got it this past week.  We can see if the dose has been corrected.   Also have some Tren Enanthate I can send in with it as well.  So once new round is posted and buck starts collecting id be more than happy to send in.  Always nice to retest sponsors see if things are on the up and up or just same ole.


----------



## Kid Dynamite27 (Nov 24, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Couple things...
> 
> Some businesses will do ANYTHING to save a buck- if test at 2 bucks a gram is faked, NOTHING is sacred.
> 
> ...



Mislabeled product? That is a piss poor excuse for any sponsor.. That should never happen.


----------

